# Reusing Oak Spirals



## MikeC (Oct 11, 2008)

I have 2 oak spirals that have been used while I've bulk aged a couple red wines. I'm ready to take the oak out and bottle.


Can I sanitize the oak and reuse it for a future wine? Or should I toss it and just buy a new spiral?


Thanks!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Oct 11, 2008)

They will be very weak. I have cleaned, sanitized and reused oak chips when bulk ageing. I did not think that it was worth it.


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2008)

It can be done but will be weaker, may not be enough for what you are looking for but could be enough for a fruit wine or light white, would not recommend for a good red.


----------



## Waldo (Oct 11, 2008)

Chunk it !!!


----------



## Dean (Oct 11, 2008)

Waldo said:


> Chunk it !!!


 and put it in a smoker to smoke up some nice meats!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 11, 2008)

Now thats the way to recycle!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Oct 11, 2008)

Dean said:


> Waldo said:
> 
> 
> > Chunk it !!!
> ...




That's my "game" plan!
http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1474&amp;PN=70


----------



## MikeC (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the replys!


----------

